# Krzysztof Piatek



## 7vinte (4 Settembre 2018)

Nascita: 1 Luglio 1995 (23)
Altezza: 1,83 
Ruolo: Punta Centrale

Parliamo di Piatek. Il ragazzo, 23 anni, si sta mettendo in mostra con il Genoa. Dopo un poker al Lecce in Coppa Italia, 3 gol in due partite in Campionato. Ritenuto dagli addetti ai lavori un potenziale top, alcuni vedono in lui l'erede di Robert Lewandowski. Il Genoa l'ha pagato 4 milioni, prendendolo dal Cravovia (21 gol lo scorso anno nel campionato polacco), strappandolo alla concorrenza di Borussia Dortmund e Sassuolo.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nascita: 1 Luglio 1995 (23)
> Altezza: 1,83
> Ruolo: Punta Centrale
> 
> Parliamo di Piatek. Il ragazzo, 23 anni, si sta mettendo in mostra con il Genoa. Dopo un poker al Lecce in Coppa Italia, 3 gol in due partite in Campionato. Ritenuto dagli addetti ai lavori un potenziale top, alcuni vedono in lui l'erede di Robert Lewandowski. Il Genoa l'ha pagato 4 milioni, prendendolo dal Cravovia (21 gol lo scorso anno nel campionato polacco), strappandolo alla concorrenza di Borussia Dortmund e Sassuolo.



Ecco i colpi che vanno fatti, altro che Silva


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nascita: 1 Luglio 1995 (23)
> Altezza: 1,83
> Ruolo: Punta Centrale
> 
> Parliamo di Piatek. Il ragazzo, 23 anni, si sta mettendo in mostra con il Genoa. Dopo un poker al Lecce in Coppa Italia, 3 gol in due partite in Campionato. Ritenuto dagli addetti ai lavori un potenziale top, alcuni vedono in lui l'erede di Robert Lewandowski. Il Genoa l'ha pagato 4 milioni, prendendolo dal Cravovia (21 gol lo scorso anno nel campionato polacco), strappandolo alla concorrenza di Borussia Dortmund e Sassuolo.



Farà strada, sente il gol come pochi.


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ecco i colpi che vanno fatti, altro che Silva



Anch e perché si parla di 4 milioni, non 40.
Peccato che è al Genoa, finirà all'Inter per in Panettone, una cesta di frutta e due potenziali campioni che devono ancora nascere valutati 20 mln


----------



## vannu994 (5 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nascita: 1 Luglio 1995 (23)
> Altezza: 1,83
> Ruolo: Punta Centrale
> 
> Parliamo di Piatek. Il ragazzo, 23 anni, si sta mettendo in mostra con il Genoa. Dopo un poker al Lecce in Coppa Italia, 3 gol in due partite in Campionato. Ritenuto dagli addetti ai lavori un potenziale top, alcuni vedono in lui l'erede di Robert Lewandowski. Il Genoa l'ha pagato 4 milioni, prendendolo dal Cravovia (21 gol lo scorso anno nel campionato polacco), strappandolo alla concorrenza di Borussia Dortmund e Sassuolo.



Il Genoa suo tempo voleva Lewandosky, finalmente la loro rivincita


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nascita: 1 Luglio 1995 (23)
> Altezza: 1,83
> Ruolo: Punta Centrale
> 
> Parliamo di Piatek. Il ragazzo, 23 anni, si sta mettendo in mostra con il Genoa. Dopo un poker al Lecce in Coppa Italia, 3 gol in due partite in Campionato. Ritenuto dagli addetti ai lavori un potenziale top, alcuni vedono in lui l'erede di Robert Lewandowski. Il Genoa l'ha pagato 4 milioni, prendendolo dal Cravovia (21 gol lo scorso anno nel campionato polacco), strappandolo alla concorrenza di Borussia Dortmund e Sassuolo.



Coi prezzi che girano e con le big sempre sul pezzo davvero un bel mistero il costo del cartellino di questo giocatore.
Affarone genoa.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nascita: 1 Luglio 1995 (23)
> Altezza: 1,83
> Ruolo: Punta Centrale
> 
> Parliamo di Piatek. Il ragazzo, 23 anni, si sta mettendo in mostra con il Genoa. Dopo un poker al Lecce in Coppa Italia, 3 gol in due partite in Campionato. Ritenuto dagli addetti ai lavori un potenziale top, alcuni vedono in lui l'erede di Robert Lewandowski. Il Genoa l'ha pagato 4 milioni, prendendolo dal Cravovia (21 gol lo scorso anno nel campionato polacco), strappandolo alla concorrenza di Borussia Dortmund e Sassuolo.



Il campionato polacco è da sempre sottovalutato, eppure da una decina di anni lavorano in modo evidentemente diverso a livello giovanile e producono buoni talenti, curiosamente soprattutto centravanti 

Vedremo questo Piatek se si confermerà nel lungo periodo, alla prima impressione sembra avere un bel fiuto...
Anche Kownacki della Samp è un profilo simile, anche lui estremamente interessante.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nascita: 1 Luglio 1995 (23)
> Altezza: 1,83
> Ruolo: Punta Centrale
> 
> Parliamo di Piatek. Il ragazzo, 23 anni, si sta mettendo in mostra con il Genoa. Dopo un poker al Lecce in Coppa Italia, 3 gol in due partite in Campionato. Ritenuto dagli addetti ai lavori un potenziale top, alcuni vedono in lui l'erede di Robert Lewandowski. Il Genoa l'ha pagato 4 milioni, prendendolo dal Cravovia (21 gol lo scorso anno nel campionato polacco), strappandolo alla concorrenza di Borussia Dortmund e Sassuolo.



Spendere 38 per uno che fa 11 gol nel campionato portoghese e spendere 4 per uno che ne fa il doppio nel campionato polacco...trova le differenze


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Spendere 38 per uno che fa 11 gol nel campionato portoghese e spendere 4 per uno che ne fa il doppio nel campionato polacco...trova le differenze



va beh ma non vuol dire niente. Speri sempre che il calciatore faccia bene e Mirabelli si è fatto infinocchiare da Mendes.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> va beh ma non vuol dire niente. Speri sempre che il calciatore faccia bene e *Mirabelli si è fatto infinocchiare da Mendes*.



Appunto, proprio per questo vuol dire molto secondo me.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Spendere 38 per uno che fa 11 gol nel campionato portoghese e spendere 4 per uno che ne fa il doppio nel campionato polacco...trova le differenze



devi tener conto anche delle motivazioni extracalcistiche, altrimenti sono tutti fessi tranne il ds del genoa  ausilio e gabigol, monchi e la sua sfilza di bidone e la lista potrebbe andare avanti all'infinito


----------



## Milo (5 Settembre 2018)

Bisognerebbe tornare a fare questo tipo di investimento, 5 mln per uno “sconosciuto” se diventa un boom è un affare, in caso contrario abbiamo perso poco


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> devi tener conto anche delle motivazioni extracalcistiche, altrimenti sono tutti fessi tranne il ds del genoa  ausilio e gabigol, monchi e la sua sfilza di bidone e la lista potrebbe andare avanti all'infinito



"Motivazioni extracalcistiche" non vuol dire niente, sono dirigenti di calcio e a quello devono pensare  Poi se ti fai infinocchiare come ha detto giustamente SuperLollo, sono problemi tuoi. Monchi di Ausilio ne vale dieci, ma che paragoni sono?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> "Motivazioni extracalcistiche" non vuol dire niente, sono dirigenti di calcio e a quello devono pensare  Poi se ti fai infinocchiare come ha detto giustamente SuperLollo, sono problemi tuoi. Monchi di Ausilio ne vale dieci, ma che paragoni sono?



le motivazioni extracalcistiche magari per te non valgono niente ma per il resto del mondo si . Vuoi pogba a due spicci dalla united? ti devi prendere Bouy dall'ajax. Vuoi questo favore da mendes? ti devi prendere nani, bruno jordao e pedro neto e questo lo ha fatto tare che qui dentro viene ritenuto il the next big thing tra i ds. Come vedi è la pressi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> le motivazioni extracalcistiche magari per te non valgono niente ma per il resto del mondo si . Vuoi pogba a due spicci dalla united? ti devi prendere Bouy dall'ajax. Vuoi questo favore da mendes? ti devi prendere nani, bruno jordao e pedro neto e questo lo ha fatto tare che qui dentro viene ritenuto il the next big thing tra i ds. Come vedi è la pressi.



E le definisci "extracalcistiche"? O mio Dio, più calcistiche di queste.... Bouy e gli altri da te nominati sono stati pagati 38 milioni? E il favore da Mendes qual era? Ma poi non era "skiena drittah"? Avete cambiato versione?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E le definisci "extracalcistiche"? O mio Dio, più calcistiche di queste.... Bouy e gli altri da te nominati sono stati pagati 38 milioni? E il favore da Mendes qual era? Ma poi non era "skiena drittah"? Avete cambiato versione?



bouy è stato preso perchè bravo a giocare a calcio? no, perchè era la tassa da pagare per arrivare a pogba ergo è stato preso per motivazioni extracalcistiche, ti è piu chiaro cosi? nani per farsi un anno da panchinaro ha percepito 2,5 mil quando immobile ne percepiva 2,4  pedro neto e bruno joardao, due signori nessuno, sono stati pagati la bellezza di 26 mil  mentre silva è stato pagato 34 mil ed era considerato uno dei nuovi talenti in attacco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe tornare a fare questo tipo di investimento, 5 mln per uno “sconosciuto” se diventa un boom è un affare, in caso contrario abbiamo perso poco



Veramente co sta strategia Fester ci aveva appestato di bidoni come Traore, niang, Emanuelson e via dicendo..tutti pagati poco ma rimasti spesso sul groppone..

Siamo il Milan, a noi servono giocatori pronti..le scommesse possono essere poche e mirate..

In ogni caso, ottimo talento, ma noi in quel ruolo abbiamo già Cutrone e direi che per il futuro siamo messi bene


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> bouy è stato preso perchè bravo a giocare a calcio? no, perchè era la tassa da pagare per arrivare a pogba ergo è stato preso per motivazioni extracalcistiche, ti è piu chiaro cosi? nani per farsi un anno da panchinaro ha percepito 2,5 mil quando immobile ne percepiva 2,4  pedro neto e bruno joardao, due signori nessuno, sono stati pagati la bellezza di 26 mil  mentre silva è stato pagato 34 mil ed era considerato uno dei nuovi talenti in attacco.



Ma per favore, queste "classifiche" non sono mai contate nulla, è come giocare al lotto, una volta ci prendi, l'altra no. Altrimenti si fa come Galliani che faceva il mercato con le statistiche Panini. "Extracalcistiche" continua ad essere definizione impropria anche "spiegata" così, Andrè Silva rimane enormemente più caro di quelli da te citati e il misterioso "favore" di mendes in cambio ancora non si è capito...non l'avrà voluto perché è skiena drittah.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore, queste "classifiche" non sono mai contate nulla, è come giocare al lotto, una volta ci prendi, l'altra no. Altrimenti si fa come Galliani che faceva il mercato con le statistiche Panini. "Extracalcistiche" continua ad essere definizione impropria anche "spiegata" così, Andrè Silva rimane enormemente più caro di quelli da te citati e il misterioso "favore" di mendes in cambio ancora non si è capito...non l'avrà voluto perché è skiena drittah.



vabbe per te non conta nulla al di fuori del tuo punto di vista  34 mil per uno che giocava nel porto ed è nel giro della nazionale è "enormemente più caro" di 26 mil per due ragazzetti  con mendes c'era in ballo anche la questione cristiano ronaldo, che poi l'affare sia naufragato perchè il prestanome cinese è stato mascherato quella è un'altra storia


----------



## danjr (5 Settembre 2018)

I conti si fanno a fine anno, tecnicamente non mi sembra eccelso


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe per te non conta nulla al di fuori del tuo punto di vista  34 mil per uno che giocava nel porto ed è nel giro della nazionale è "enormemente più caro" di 26 mil per due ragazzetti  con mendes c'era in ballo anche la questione cristiano ronaldo, che poi l'affare sia naufragato perchè il prestanome cinese è stato mascherato quella è un'altra storia



Per me le cavolate non contano nulla. Mi puoi dire dove si può trovare che questi due ragazzini sono stati pagati 26 mln ciascuno?

Quanto al resto...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Per me le cavolate non contano nulla. Mi puoi dire dove si può trovare che questi due ragazzini sono stati pagati 26 mln ciascuno?
> 
> Quanto al resto...



26 mil per entrambi, se tare avesse pagato 26 mil a testa per quei due credo che lotito l'avrebbe buttato nel tevere stiamo parlando di ragazzini per la primavera. Link non si possono postare ma basta fare un ricerca sul web e ti escono le cifre.


----------



## koti (5 Settembre 2018)

Ma visto. Sa giocare a calcio o è un semplice scarpone d'area di rigore?


----------



## Nils (5 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Spendere 38 per uno che fa 11 gol nel campionato portoghese e spendere 4 per uno che ne fa il doppio nel campionato polacco...trova le differenze



Occorre dire che Mirabelli era andato a colpo sicuro, il Portogallo non ha mai sfornato un centravanti decente, per la legge dei grandi numeri doveva per forza essere lui


----------



## Milo (5 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Veramente co sta strategia Fester ci aveva appestato di bidoni come Traore, niang, Emanuelson e via dicendo..tutti pagati poco ma rimasti spesso sul groppone..
> 
> Siamo il Milan, a noi servono giocatori pronti..le scommesse possono essere poche e mirate..
> 
> In ogni caso, ottimo talento, ma noi in quel ruolo abbiamo già Cutrone e direi che per il futuro siamo messi bene



Aspetta, io non dico solo questo tipo di acquisti, dico in più al nostro mercato, una scommessa da 5mln si potrebbe fare.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> 26 mil per entrambi, se tare avesse pagato 26 mil a testa per quei due credo che lotito l'avrebbe buttato nel tevere stiamo parlando di ragazzini per la primavera. Link non si possono postare ma basta fare un ricerca sul web e ti escono le cifre.



Beh allora se è una cifra complessiva dei due, parliamo davvero di un ammontare comunque lontanissimo da quello di Silva, sono due giocatori non uno e, stando alle fonti, il più costoso dei due, Neto, verrà a costare in ogni caso la metà di Silva (l'altro circa 8 mln). E parliamo di cifre diluite negli anni mentre Silva è stato pagato tutto subito, come ha precisato Gattuso. Saranno anche ragazzini e pagati più del dovuto, ma il confronto con Silva non è proprio da farsi, per cifre e modalità di pagamento.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Occorre dire che Mirabelli era andato a colpo sicuro, il Portogallo non ha mai sfornato un centravanti decente, per la legge dei grandi numeri doveva per forza essere lui


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aspetta, io non dico solo questo tipo di acquisti, dico in più al nostro mercato, una scommessa da 5mln si potrebbe fare.



Si ma infatti ogni tanto la si fa..ma deve presentarsi l'occasione giusta..

Inoltre va detto che in realtà come il Milan se uno non è forte davvero difficilmente ha occasione di mettersi in mostra...esempio halilovic che pare sia già sul piede di partenza..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Beh allora se è una cifra complessiva dei due, parliamo davvero di un ammontare comunque lontanissimo da quello di Silva, sono due giocatori non uno e, stando alle fonti, il più costoso dei due, Neto, verrà a costare in ogni caso la metà di Silva. E parliamo di cifre diluite negli anni mentre Silva è stato pagato tutto subito, come ha precisato Gattuso. Saranno anche ragazzini e pagati più del dovuto, ma il confronto con Silva non è proprio da farsi, per cifre e modalità di pagamento.



il confronto sussiste perchè si parlava di favori fatti ai procuratori e gli acquisti nani, petro neto, bruno jordao e bisognerebbe aggiungere anche helder postiga rientrano a pieno titolo visto che sono tutti favori fatti a mendes e sono costati parecchio considerando il vero valore dei suddetti e del loro apporto in campo. Poi se vogliamo negare la realtà facciamolo pure e continuiamo ad insultare chi ci sta antipatico e ad elogiare oltremodo i ds che ci stanno simpatici.

Giusto per citare qualche titolo di giornale e poi chiudo l'ot visto che qui dentro si dovrebbe parlare del polacco del genoa



> Che fine hanno fatto Pedro Neto e Bruno Jordão?





> Lazio provincia di Jorge Mendes: già 'tornati indietro' i 30 milioni di Keita


----------



## Goro (5 Settembre 2018)

Il polacco sembra davvero un bomber, ma finora ha anche giocato con Empoli e Sassuolo e il calendario del Genoa è molto in discesa... aspetto le partite top


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il confronto sussiste perchè si parlava di favori fatti ai procuratori e gli acquisti nani, petro neto, bruno jordao e bisognerebbe aggiungere anche helder postiga rientrano a pieno titolo visto che sono tutti favori fatti a mendes e sono costati parecchio considerando il vero valore dei suddetti e del loro apporto in campo. Poi se vogliamo negare la realtà facciamolo pure e continuiamo ad insultare chi ci sta antipatico e ad elogiare oltremodo i ds che ci stanno simpatici.
> 
> Giusto per citare qualche titolo di giornale e poi chiudo l'ot visto che qui dentro si dovrebbe parlare del polacco del genoa



Negare la realtà e parlare per antipatie e simpatie mi sembrano prerogative di qualcun altro, io non ho citato un fatto che non sia vero. Che esistano i favori agli agenti lo sappiamo tutti ma non si possono fare paragoni improponibili per cifre e modalità o parlare di skiena drittah e poi ritrattare a seconda delle convenienze. Nel caso di Silva poi il fantomatico favore di mendes in cambio neanche esisteva, a proposito di realtà inventate di sana pianta. Ci sono state delle promesse da marinaio di Mendes? Per me no, ma in tal caso fesso chi ci è cascato, tutta sta manfrina per tornare al punto di partenza che si diceva con Super Lollo: nel migliore dei casi abbiamo avuto un ds infinocchiato da un volpone.

Sono d'accordo sul chiudere l'OT (peraltro inutile), anche perché non l'ho aperto io.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il polacco sembra davvero un bomber, ma finora ha anche giocato con Empoli e Sassuolo e il calendario del Genoa è molto in discesa... aspetto le partite top



Vero, fra l'altro tecnicamente non sembra un fenomeno. Non penso diventerà un grandissimo ma di sicuro è un bell'acquisto nel rapporto qualità-prezzo, almeno così pare finora.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Settembre 2018)

Nuovo gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2018)

Questo è da seguire


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Settembre 2018)

Questo segna sempre...


----------



## Heaven (16 Settembre 2018)

Da bloccare adesso


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2018)

Se si considera pure la quaterna messa in Coppa Italia con il Lecce sta già ad otto gol stagionali, con una partita in meno. Davvero niente male come inizio.


----------



## Black (17 Settembre 2018)

per ora sta avendo una media da 1 gol a partita. Da segnalare che a differenza dei precedenti, tutti segnati dentro l'area, questa volta la mette dentro con un preciso tiro da fuori, segno che non è solo un attaccante d'area. Preziosi si starà sfregando le mani, a fine stagione ci fa una bella plusvalenza


----------



## Milo (18 Settembre 2018)

Lo terrei d'occhio fossi il Milan, con Suso impraticabile in questo modo, cambierei modulo metterei due punte (appunto Piatek) e Chala trequartista


----------



## Gas (23 Settembre 2018)

Ancora in goal


----------



## Goro (23 Settembre 2018)

Il pallone è innamorato di lui, oggi sia negli interventi difensivi che davanti finiva sempre tra i suoi piedi


----------



## 7vinte (23 Settembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il pallone è innamorato di lui, oggi sia negli interventi difensivi che davanti finiva sempre tra i suoi piedi



Nuovo gol


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Settembre 2018)

Mannaggia a me che non l'h rilanciato a 50/500 al fanta... almeno mi consolo con Lasagna a 40 dai


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (23 Settembre 2018)

Per analizzarne le doti e le capacità a fondo, specialmente a certi livelli, bisogna forse aspettare ma a naso mi sembra proprio forte, lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi. Secondo me diventerà un top. Non so perché ma la vedo così.
È sempre sul pezzo, sempre! Da la sensazione di essere un pericolo non appena la palla gli si avvicina.


----------



## neversayconte (25 Settembre 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Per analizzarne le doti e le capacità a fondo, specialmente a certi livelli, bisogna forse aspettare ma a naso mi sembra proprio forte, lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi. Secondo me diventerà un top. Non so perché ma la vedo così.
> È sempre sul pezzo, sempre! Da la sensazione di essere un pericolo non appena la palla gli si avvicina.



patrick cutrone. 
basta attaccanti rinforziamo il centrocampo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2018)

"Piontek"


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2018)

Mi sta sorprendendo...ma nel calcio il difficile non è affermarsi, ma confermarsi.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2018)

Nuovo gol!


----------



## 7vinte (26 Settembre 2018)

Non si ferma piu


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Settembre 2018)

mi ricorda chiesa senior ...tiro secco e preciso senza fronzoli...cutrone un po' gli assomiglia...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Settembre 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> patrick cutrone.
> basta attaccanti rinforziamo il centrocampo



Lo so ma sono avido


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Settembre 2018)

Gol anche oggi


----------



## 7vinte (30 Settembre 2018)

Doppietta


----------



## juventino (30 Settembre 2018)

12 gol in 7 partite stagionali finora.


----------



## sacchino (30 Settembre 2018)

Costa già 100 milioni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Ottobre 2018)

Impressionante sto ragazzo


----------



## varvez (1 Ottobre 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> patrick cutrone.
> basta attaccanti rinforziamo il centrocampo



Mi sembra superiore dal punto di vista tecnico, il nostro Patrick è abbastanza scarpone con la palla al piede...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Doppietta



Primo gol davvero impressionante

Giocatore che non mi aspettavo..vediamo se è un exploit o se davvero manterrà queste impressioni..

Stai a vedere che CR7 non vince la classifica marcatori


----------



## Goro (1 Ottobre 2018)

Ora c'è tutta europa su di lui


----------



## Black (1 Ottobre 2018)

complimenti al DS del Genoa che è andato a pescarlo direttamente in Polonia. Preziosi sta già gongolando per la mega plusvalenza che farà a Giugno


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2018)

Impressionanti la precisione del calcio e la facilità con la quale prende la porta, anzi l'angolino.
Dentro l'area poi si muove benissimo e si smarca alla grande.


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2018)

Temo che se dovesse restare in Italia la rube ha come al solito una corsia preferenziale.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Ottobre 2018)

Assurdo, nuovo gol, di testa, al primo pallone toccato contro il parma. 9 gol in 6 partite+10 minuti


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Assurdo, nuovo gol, di testa, al primo pallone toccato contro il parma. 9 gol in 6 partite+10 minuti



Devastante


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Goduria averlo preso al fantacalcio a 1. Goduria immensa


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Palo clamoroso, palla non entrata di pochissimi cm


----------



## Love (7 Ottobre 2018)

voglio proprio vedere a quanti gol arriva..se fa i gol che penso io il genoa a giugno lo vende per 80mln..segnatevelo..questo è un predestinato.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Ottobre 2018)

Questo sembra davvero forte, sembra completo e ha un tiro secco ed esplosivo. Altro che il gobbo belotti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Ottobre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> voglio proprio vedere a quanti gol arriva..se fa i gol che penso io il genoa a giugno lo vende per 80mln..segnatevelo..questo è un predestinato.



I 20 gol sono già certi a meno di infortuni. 
Può arrivare anche a 30..con il quale comunque secondo me non potrebbe sfondare la quotazione di 60 milioni.
Certo se superasse i 30 e si avvicina ai 40 la cifra che hai detto tu è plausibile.
Assurdo comunque ha una tecnica di tiro eccezionale. Soprattutto dentro l'area. Per fare un paragone cestistico si può paragonare a Steph Curry o Klay Thompson. Se gli lasci un minimo di spazio, diventa letale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> *I 20 gol sono già certi* a meno di infortuni.
> *Può arrivare anche a 30*..con il quale comunque secondo me non potrebbe sfondare la quotazione di 60 milioni.
> Certo se superasse i 30 e *si avvicina ai 40* la cifra che hai detto tu è plausibile.
> Assurdo comunque ha una tecnica di tiro eccezionale. Soprattutto dentro l'area. Per fare un paragone cestistico si può paragonare a Steph Curry o Klay Thompson. Se gli lasci un minimo di spazio, diventa letale.



Ragazzi stiamo calmi..ne sono già successi di gironi d'andata "clamorosi" e poi nel girone di ritorno si inceppa qualcosa...Potrebbe anche finire la stagione a 22 gol e sarebbero comunque tantissimi eh..

Ma poi perché se si scrive Piatek lo chiamano "Piontek"??


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo calmi..ne sono già successi di gironi d'andata "clamorosi" e poi nel girone di ritorno si inceppa qualcosa...Potrebbe anche finire la stagione a 22 gol e sarebbero comunque tantissimi eh..
> 
> Ma poi perché se si scrive Piatek lo chiamano "Piontek"??



Perchè in polacco quel segno sotto la "a" fa sì che la pronuncia diventi "on"


----------



## pazzomania (8 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi stiamo calmi..ne sono già successi di gironi d'andata "clamorosi" e poi nel girone di ritorno si inceppa qualcosa...Potrebbe anche finire la stagione a 22 gol e sarebbero comunque tantissimi eh..



Esatto, manco Messi o CR7 nel massimo del loro splendore avrebbero segnato 9 gol in 7 partite in questo Genoa.

Quindi, a meno che sto "Piontek" sia meglio di loro, credo sia più un caso.

Certo, le qualità le ha per forza! Su questo non entro nemmeno nel merito...


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esatto, manco Messi o CR7 nel massimo del loro splendore avrebbero segnato 9 gol in 7 partite in questo Genoa.
> 
> Quindi, a meno che sto "Piontek" sia meglio di loro, credo sia più un caso.
> 
> Certo, le qualità le ha per forza! Su questo non entro nemmeno nel merito...



E' un buon finalizzatore, in area si muove come in salotto, si coordina bene e colpisce sempre in modo pulito, soprattutto di testa.
Secondo me per caratteristiche è uno che segna facilmente se servito bene. Non è un caso quello che sta facendo.

Il suo limite, per quanto visto finora, è la partecipazione al gioco perchè si assenta per lunghi tratti della partita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un buon finalizzatore, in area si muove come in salotto, si coordina bene e colpisce sempre in modo pulito, soprattutto di testa.
> Secondo me per caratteristiche è uno che segna facilmente se servito bene. Non è un caso quello che sta facendo.
> 
> Il suo limite, per quanto visto finora, è la partecipazione al gioco perchè si assenta per lunghi tratti della partita.



Ragazzi però dai il calcio lo abbiamo visto tutti, lo sappiamo che i bomber hanno i periodi che sono "on fire" dove ogni spizzicata va dentro (vedi gol col Parma) e poi periodi neri dove la porta pare stregata..
Non mi segherei per questo avvio di stagione del polacco..tiriamo le somme a fine anno..ne ho visti di "fenomeni" poi sprofondati addirittura nelle critiche nel girone di ritorno (mi pare di ricordare anche Denis all'Atalanta..e pure un anno Icardi)


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però dai il calcio lo abbiamo visto tutti, lo sappiamo che i bomber hanno i periodi che sono "on fire" dove ogni spizzicata va dentro (vedi gol col Parma) e poi periodi neri dove la porta pare stregata..
> Non mi segherei per questo avvio di stagione del polacco..tiriamo le somme a fine anno..ne ho visti di "fenomeni" poi sprofondati addirittura nelle critiche nel girone di ritorno (mi pare di ricordare anche Denis all'Atalanta..e pure un anno Icardi)



Certamente, la penso come te.

Commentavo piuttosto le caratteristiche che vedo nel giocatore. Per me è uno che segna tanto, poi potrebbe essere un nuovo Denis che comunque era uno che segnava ma sempre per un livello di squadre medio.

Per come l'ho visto finora, per poter giocare ad un livello superiore dovrebbe migliorare certamente la partecipazione al gioco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certamente, la penso come te.
> 
> Commentavo piuttosto le caratteristiche che vedo nel giocatore. Per me è uno che segna tanto, poi potrebbe essere un nuovo Denis che comunque era uno che segnava ma sempre per un livello di squadre medio.
> 
> *Per come l'ho visto finora, per poter giocare ad un livello superiore dovrebbe migliorare certamente la partecipazione al gioco.*



Concordo, nel calcio di oggi si..poi oh, se fai 40 gol va bene lo stesso..ma io credo che Piatek difficilmente arriverà sopra i 20


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però dai il calcio lo abbiamo visto tutti, lo sappiamo che i bomber hanno i periodi che sono "on fire" dove ogni spizzicata va dentro (vedi gol col Parma) e poi periodi neri dove la porta pare stregata..
> Non mi segherei per questo avvio di stagione del polacco..tiriamo le somme a fine anno..ne ho visti di "fenomeni" poi sprofondati addirittura nelle critiche nel girone di ritorno (mi pare di ricordare anche Denis all'Atalanta..e pure un anno Icardi)



Tieni conto che se non fosse stato per qualche millimetro ieri avrebbe fatto doppietta eh


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Tieni conto che se non fosse stato per qualche millimetro ieri avrebbe fatto doppietta eh



Ha preso anche un palo


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Tieni conto che se non fosse stato per qualche millimetro ieri avrebbe fatto doppietta eh



Si si..ma se guardiamo millimetri, parate e pali CR7 poteva averne fatti già 10...purtroppo contano solo quelli che vanno dentro il sacco


----------



## Goro (8 Ottobre 2018)

Forte forte, il Genoa gioca tutto per lui ma non sciupa quasi nulla lì davanti, incredibile


----------



## tonilovin93 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si..ma se guardiamo millimetri, parate e pali CR7 poteva averne fatti già 10...purtroppo contano solo quelli che vanno dentro il sacco



Certamente, proprio come diceva Nereo Rocco!
Io son convinto che si fermerà, il calendario del Genoa è stato molto abbordabile


----------



## koti (8 Ottobre 2018)

L'ho visto contro il Parma.

Mi sbilancio: oltre a non partecipare alla manovra non ha 1/10 della tecnica di Lewandowski o di altri top mondo (Suarez, Aguero, Higuain ecc), e non ha neanche la fisicità di un Lukaku o un Diego Costa. È un rapace d'area con un'ottima tecnica di tiro, non dico sia un pippone, ma non ci vedo potenziale da fuoriclasse, al massimo diventa un Icardi secondo me (un po' la stessa cosa che penso di Cutrone).


----------



## 7vinte (11 Ottobre 2018)

Gol in nazionale


----------



## Zenos (12 Ottobre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> L'ho visto contro il Parma.
> 
> Mi sbilancio: oltre a non partecipare alla manovra non ha 1/10 della tecnica di Lewandowski o di altri top mondo (Suarez, Aguero, Higuain ecc), e non ha neanche la fisicità di un Lukaku o un Diego Costa. È un rapace d'area con un'ottima tecnica di tiro, non dico sia un pippone, ma non ci vedo potenziale da fuoriclasse, al massimo diventa un Icardi secondo me (un po' la stessa cosa che penso di Cutrone).



La butta dentro come se non ci fosse un domani. A quel punto della tecnica possiamo farne a meno.


----------



## Love (12 Ottobre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La butta dentro come se non ci fosse un domani. A quel punto della tecnica possiamo farne a meno.



un certo inzaghi cosi ha fatto la storia...


----------



## Black (12 Ottobre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> L'ho visto contro il Parma.
> 
> Mi sbilancio: oltre a non partecipare alla manovra non ha 1/10 della tecnica di Lewandowski o di altri top mondo (Suarez, Aguero, Higuain ecc), e non ha neanche la fisicità di un Lukaku o un Diego Costa. È un rapace d'area con un'ottima tecnica di tiro, non dico sia un pippone, ma non ci vedo potenziale da fuoriclasse, al massimo diventa un Icardi secondo me (un po' la stessa cosa che penso di Cutrone).



non avrà 1/10 della tecnica di Lewandoswki, ma in realtà lui sta segnando a ripetizione, Lewa invece no. Se guardiamo i gol che ha fatto in realtà di tecnica ne ha da vendere, il primo controllo è sempre perfetto e poi il tiro è sempre potente e preciso, molti gol sono da fuori area. Non è un'attaccante da area piccola e basta.
Probabilmente non è un attaccante in grado di fare l'assist, ma è comunque da vedere.

Poi mi potrò sbagliare, ma questo ragazzi non sta facendo la stagione "alla Protti" per capirci. Questo i gol li sa fare perchè è forte.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Ottobre 2018)

Segna davvero in ogni modo possibile, però con la palla tra i piedi sembra quasi incespicare...sbaglia spesso anche appoggi semplici.


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2018)

Fuoco di paglia. Il mio consiglio a Preziosi è di venderlo a Gennaio e farci il quadruplo dei soldi che vale sto ciarlatano.


----------



## impero rossonero (13 Ottobre 2018)

essenziale, forte di testa e di piede, vede la porta come pochi ...mi ricorda chiesa senior...da prendere assolutamente ...


----------



## Molenko (13 Ottobre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Fuoco di paglia. Il mio consiglio a Preziosi è di venderlo a Gennaio e farci il quadruplo dei soldi che vale sto ciarlatano.



Perchè sarebbe un ciarlatano? E che offesa sarebbe, visto che parliamo di un calciatore? 
Risposta senza senso da mestruata.


----------



## Gas (13 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Perchè sarebbe un ciarlatano? E che offesa sarebbe, visto che parliamo di un calciatore?
> Risposta senza senso da mestruata.



Concordo, non comprendo perché si debba sempre offendere gratuitamente tutti.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo, non comprendo perché si debba sempre offendere gratuitamente tutti.



Sono d'accordo,si offende gratuitamente tutto ciò che ruota intorno alla fogna torinese,gli altri non vedo il perché.


----------



## bmb (14 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Perchè sarebbe un ciarlatano? E che offesa sarebbe, visto che parliamo di un calciatore?
> Risposta senza senso da mestruata.



Che problemi hai? È un ciarlatano perché dopo 4 gol già dichiara di non sapere dove sarà tra un anno.
PS: giudizi su persone che non conosci tipo"mestruata" tienili per te che qui dentro nessuno ne sente il bisogno. Buona vita.


----------



## Molenko (14 Ottobre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che problemi hai? È un ciarlatano perché dopo 4 gol già dichiara di non sapere dove sarà tra un anno.
> PS: giudizi su persone che non conosci tipo"mestruata" tienili per te che qui dentro nessuno ne sente il bisogno. Buona vita.



I gol ormai non si contano più, non sono proprio 4. Ma pure avesse segnato un solo gol, non capisco ‘sta moda di denigrare chiunque qui (e te l’hanno fatto notare sopra altri due utenti).
Poi la chicca finale: dai del “ciarlatano” a un ragazzo che non conosci, per poi offenderti alla mia risposta. Per cortesia..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Ottobre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che problemi hai? È un ciarlatano perché dopo 4 gol già dichiara di non sapere dove sarà tra un anno.
> PS: giudizi su persone che non conosci tipo"mestruata" tienili per te che qui dentro nessuno ne sente il bisogno. Buona vita.



Vabbè scusami che deve dire? Preziosi rifà la squadra ogni anno, se va male ogni sei mesi, lui ha una proiezione di 20-30 gol in Serie A, di conseguenze offerte da 50 milioni minimo arriveranno, mi pare normale che dica che non sa dove sarà il prossimo anno.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Perchè sarebbe un ciarlatano? E che offesa sarebbe, visto che parliamo di un calciatore?
> Risposta senza senso da mestruata.



É un ciarlatano perché forse sta segnando a raffica e non dovrebbe, bo, e ci sta imbrogliando tutti ahaha se ne leggono di tutti i colori


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2018)

A Gennaio All in su questo mostro


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Affermarsi è facile, confermarsi (il prossimo anno) molto di più.

Quello che vince di sicuro è il Genoa, farà una bella plusvalenza, chi lo compra si prenderà un bel rischio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2018)

Un trittico di punte Morata-Cutrone-Jovic/Piatek sarebbe ottimo, per varietà tattiche. 

A patto che arrivino anche centrocampisti ed esterni offensivi validi.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Gennaio 2019)

Orgoglioso di aver aperto per primo il topic . Mi sa che a breve verrà spostato in giocatori, allenatori, dirigenti . E ne sarei felice


----------



## Anguus (15 Gennaio 2019)

Un altro che si spara la stagione della vita come Belotti e poi scompare dalle scene.


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Gennaio 2019)

Interessante rileggere questo topic, i paragoni con Andrè Silva etc


----------

